
Web2py 2.0 is out - macco
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/web2py/tmM5VbYcPrQ
======
beagle3
Web2py is fantastic. I've been using it for two years, and it is a joy.
"Batteries included" is an understatement. Documentation is good, if not quite
as good as Django's, the mailing list is extremely helpful, backward
compatibility is excellent, and it's easy to use just the parts you like and
ignore the parts you don't.

Regarding the "unpythonic" debate: Watching two years of web2py mailing list,
it appears that the "OMG, new builtins and globals would confuse everyone!"
fear is unjustified - I don't recall a single confusion about it (there might
have been one or two I misremember - but there definitely is no room for the
FUD)

If you're looking for a Python web framework, I think it is well worth your
time to download and play with it a little.

------
irahul
Cue the "web2py is non-pythonic" crowd. FWIW, I liked web2py when I first saw
it, then I stopped liking it and moved on to Django, Flask, Rails, Sinatra.

There is nothing to be gained from bashing somebody's hard work which isn't
harming you in any way, and is probably benefiting a lot of people. Don't like
it? Don't use it. Want to know how it compares to Django/Rails? Do a google
search. It has been done sufficient number of times. The reddit thread with
Flask's and Django's creator is the most popular I believe.

~~~
human_error
When someone says "unpythonic", I always think that they ran out of sensible
arguments and started to bitch about the program. When I say "program", I'm
not particularly addressing web2py (I have never used it).

~~~
huxley
There are lots of people that agree with you:
<http://www.plope.com/Members/chrism/pythonic>

I preferred what Ian Bicking wrote in response:
<http://blog.ianbicking.org/unzen-of-unpython.html>

One thing I like about the Django community is that part of Djangocon
specifically features critics who are invited to criticize Django or some
aspect of it, for example:

"Why Django Sucks and how we can fix it" [http://blip.tv/djangocon/why-django-
sucks-and-how-we-can-fix...](http://blip.tv/djangocon/why-django-sucks-and-
how-we-can-fix-it-4131303)

Flasky Goodness (or Why Django Sucks?)
[http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2012/06/06/flask-django-
su...](http://reinout.vanrees.org/weblog/2012/06/06/flask-django-sucks.html)

That's much better and productive than circling the wagons and letting
personal insults fly.

